# PFS for Hunting?



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Does anyone use a PFS slingshot for hunting? Which models? How do they shoot with full power bands or tubes? Thanks.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

PFS can be used for hunting Dgui took out many o rattlers with a OPFS !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Depends on who is doing the hunting.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Yes if your good at it .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Seen it done. If you can take good clean shots - no problem at all.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I use them instinctively for pigeons in the tight quarters under a bridge near me, shots under 15 yards usually under 12 and 15mm singles and marbles, I take neck shots and they drop and hopefully I'll get two one day


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

K Williams said:


> Thanks for the replies.


It depends on the shooter buddy, most don't recommend light bands and ammo, but I use 20-15 mm and 9.5 a LOT


----------

